# all encompasing theme



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

is there any single theme that could include alot of the different things we are interested in. The only thing I can think of is the haunted mansion with attached grave yard, or maybe evil castle but that still doesn't include clowns and 3d maze or stuff like that. I have for a few years now just kind of been half a$$ building and collecting things but there is no continuity. The thing that seems to separate ok yard haunts from very memorable haunts is the continuity (for me at least) You know what I mean everything is cool in the grave yard then a psycho clown comes at ya with a chain saw. I always think why is there a crazy clown in the crave yard. It takes you out of the fantasy. 
sorry for rambling I got a snow day today from work! Also trying to figure out what to do with the bags and bags of masks and the like I got from the post ween sales.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I do agree that having a theme is a really good idea. This year that's my main focus for my haunt.
You could have something like "Frightmares - Where your nightmares come to life" or "Phobia Haunted House" Something that will give you a good name, yet leave you open to change your theme(s) every year.

And as far as the masks... My address is 103 Eliasen Avenue Waverly, IA 50677.
.
LOL.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've heard of a couple of insane asylum themes where each "wing" of the asylum was devoted to specific phobias... this allowed several themes under one overriding concept


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we called ours night terrors last year. Gave us an open for clowns, butcher shop, spiders, graveyard ect.

our theme for 09 is called "The Final Resting Place" a diffferent ways to die/brain washed victims idea. With a main character named charlie

Pretty much just think of a decent reason or story to have all of your ideas thrown into one haunted house and people will buy it.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We are playing with a "What scares you?" theme for this year. The general concept begins with a scientist explaining that the following areas are filled with various types of FEAR. "We will be monitoring you reactions and brain waves." Actor points to screen of fake brain wave activity. 

This should allow a crazy mashup of different types of scares all mixed together. 

It culminates in a mad scientist lab experiment thing. 

Just before exiting we want a big chalkboard with boxes for each of the areas. "What was the scariest?" There will be tally marks on the board, but if anyone tries to mark on the board, they are in for a shock. It's a drop panel.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

This is _exactly_ what I am fighting with right now.... can't decide on a theme, and I am ready to start making props NOW!! But nothing is gelling for me, themewise, and I don't want to make a bunch of stuff that won't fit this year, and ends up sitting in storage til next year. How frustrating.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Dixie,

Ask youself what scares you. Is it clowns? Psychopathic killers? The evil kitten that haunts my dreams? Whatever. Use that and run with it. When all else fails: the graveyard works for just about everybody.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That's exactly what we are doing, BoysinBoo... I have made a quick brainstorming list of what is scary to us, and what isnt... and how to tie some of the likes together. Last year we just had a graveyard with a lot of monsters that really weren't tied together, and this year I would really like some cohesion. 

I'm trying to get that feeling of walking up to an old abandoned house, the anticipation... fear of the unknown... realism... without the expected groundbreakers, static props, etc.... but if I take those items away, (and I don't have 5 or 10 scareactors to my name that are willing to work every night in October...) I am coming up short on the actual scare.

Eh, we will work it all out on paper tonight (keeping fingers crossed)... I really want to try for something realistic, and... unexpected. 

Thanks for the great advice, here's hoping it works!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I went with a Crypt. If you have ever played D&D you you'll know that anything can be found in the depths of the under world below your crypt.
Of course, you get to have a grave yard out front or on the exit or both.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

My town is a Chicago suburb dropped in the middle of a cornfields, and pumkin farms. To keep in that theme I have a old, farming community type grave yard mixed with a cornfield/scarcrow theme with some grotesque pumpkins. I have a backstory that melds them all together, I'll have to post it sometime. I eventually want some animated thing in the yard telling the story. Anyway thats my theme. No clowns. No mass slaughter.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

go with the Nightmare on (your)Street and then you can have your graveyard and what ever kinda props you want.whatever kinda nightmares people have.And as a joke at least to me a poster Bush/cheney four more years!LOL


----------

